# Communion within the traditional Presbyterians.



## etexas (Oct 29, 2007)

As one coming into the OPC....I started thinking...ok, when my wife and I travel ,if I am in an area where there is not an OPC and we attend another traditional Presbyterian branch, and it is a day when the Lord's Supper is being observed at which Churches may I partake? I am pretty sure I may do so with PCA Brethren.....but what other branches would have an "open table" to me?


----------



## clstamper (Oct 29, 2007)

Generally, it would not be a problem. In a few churches, such as the RPCNA, you must have a chat with the elders so that they know that you are a fellow believer. If you profess Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior, it should not be a problem.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2007)

Good question. Probably ARP, but the smaller denoms and micros will vary I'm sure.


----------



## etexas (Oct 29, 2007)

clstamper said:


> Generally, it would not be a problem. In a few churches, such as the RPCNA, you must have a chat with the elders so that they know that you are a fellow believer. If you profess Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior, it should not be a problem.


Thank you, I was wonering about my RPCNA friends in this regard. Would this be SOP in most of the traditional Presbyterian branches?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Good question. Probably ARP, but the smaller denoms and micros will vary I'm sure.





Any ARP I know would welcome "any baptised christian, who is a member in good standing in you own local church..."


----------



## yeutter (Oct 29, 2007)

Close Communion is practiced in the Protestant Reformed and Heritage Reformed Churches. The OPC is in full fellowship with the Canadian Reformed so you could partake in congregations of that Federation.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 29, 2007)

You will also be welcomed to the Lord's Table at any RPCUS congregation as well.


----------



## Dena (Oct 30, 2007)

just as a note, i attended a reformed baptist church for a short time, and they had a closed table - that is, they would not permit any who were not members of that particular local church to take communion.

as far as I know, the PCA allows all believers to come to the table. i don't know if each particular church varies from this rule, though.


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

This is helpful as my wife and I enjoy travel.


----------



## beej6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Max, take a gander at my website, I put it together with the express purpose of finding suitable places to worship while traveling.


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Max, take a gander at my website, I put it together with the express purpose of finding suitable places to worship while traveling.


Thank you!!!!! That is very helpful!


----------

